# opinions for boiler tw2000 boiler from kerr



## 101x81 (Jan 13, 2010)

hi everybody

i like this forum, very helpfull and good to see so many peoples interrested in boilers.

did someone have the highlander tw 2000 boiler and what you think about it.
i have one and not very happy, take lots of wood for the heat that produce.

thank in avance

wood eater


----------



## dougcarlo (Jan 13, 2010)

I had one for two years and sold it and bought a Solo 40.  Like you said it is a wood monster.  I burned around ten cords both years, but I am in interior Alaska.  I burned fire killed pine and it created a lot of creasote, so I cleaned the stack every month.  Sold it to my brother-in-law and he loves it.  Paid $3700 for it, not sure what they are going for now.  DC


----------



## paddock (Jan 13, 2010)

I just installed one this year. It's an add-on to my oil burner. I find it works great once I got the hang of it. I'm using about a cord of birch a month. Runs at around 160-180 degrees. My house is approx 1400 square feet, with 4 zones. I paid $2200 for it.


----------



## 101x81 (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks 

i think about buying a solo 40 also, i have a 1200 sq feet house and a 1500 sq feet garage, all hydronic heated.
burning sugar maple i still go trought 10 cords a year with the tw2000. half the wood go normally before chrismas.

thanks

wood eater, but tired to carry so much wood.


----------

